# دراسة جدوى مشروع محل منظفات



## elfayomi (23 نوفمبر 2012)

إخوانى الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وربركاته
إريد من أصحاب الخبرة ان يفيدونى فى دراسة جدوى لمشروع محل منظفات علماً بأن
1 - إيجار محل فى مكان تجارى حوالى 800 جنية
إريد ان أعرف التكلفة الأوليه للمشروع مثل المواد الخام والتجهيزات والبضاعة التى يمكن ان أبداء بها وتكلفتها


----------



## ذرة الأكسجين (24 ديسمبر 2012)

أخى الفيومى انا من إسكتدرية وأريد ايضا ان افتح محل منظفات فأرجو تبادل الخبرات ... انا عرفت انى لازم اجيب الاصناف الآتية كأساس للمحل ونصيحة عرفتها ابدأ بكرتونة واحدة جملة من كل حاجة لحد ما تعرف ايه الصتف اللى الطلب عليه جامد 

1- كرتونة من كل صنف مساحيق غسيل يدوى حجم 125 جرام ( برسيل - إريال - تايد - أوكسى ) دول اشهر حاجة الزبون بيطلبها وابقى اعرف بعد كده ايه الاحجام التانية اللى الطلب عليها عالى

2- عبوة من كل صنف اوتوماتبك ال9 كيلو ودى حتبيع منها سايب بالكيلو ( اسأل فى المحلات اللى فى منطقة محلك بيبيعوا الكيلوا السايب بكام ) 

3- كرتونة فينيك جيد الصنع العبوة 1 لتر
4- كرتونة كلوروكس ابيض 1 لتر - كرتونة العبوة الاقتصادية 2.5 لتر
5- كرتونة كلوروكس الوان 1 لتر
6- كرتونة ديتول ال 100 مللى - كرتونة ال 500 مللى 
7- كرتونة من كل صتف صابون ساتل عبوة ال700 جرام (فيبا - بريل - النجمة ... الخ )
8- كرتونة من كل صنف(5 اصتاف على الاقل ) صابون تواليت ( ديتول - دورا - لوكس - كامى - فيكس )
9- لفة سلك مواعين سايب
10- كرتونة سلك مواعين مغلف
11- كرتونة من كل صنف لوف مواعين ( 3 أنواع على الاقل ) نصيحة اشترى الجيد
12 - مكانس - جرادل مسح بلاط - سلاكة احواض ( شوف الجملة من كل حاجة اقل عدد جملة كام ) انا لسة مابدأتش فى مرحلة جمع المعلومات
13 - كرتونة مبيد حشرى للحشرات الطائرة
14- كرتونة مبيد حشرى للحشرات الزاحفة
15- إشترى عدد 4 او خمس براميل 120 لتر علشان تعمل فيها التركيبات اللى حتبعها ساية ( صابون سائل - داونى - كلوروكس - كلوروكس الوان )
16 - شوف محل عندك تشترى منه المواد الخام اللى حتعمل بيها التركيبات اللى حتبيعها سليبة واحسب التكاليف وبعدين شوف المحلات اللى حواليك بتبيع بكام اللتر علشات نقلل عنهم شوية

ياريت لو عرفت معلومة ماتبخلش عليا احنا هنا علشات تساعد بعض وارجو انى اكون افادتك


----------

